# Trigger help for a BLR



## Mtn lover (Dec 12, 2016)

Hi Guys,
I have a late model Browning takedown BLR in 308. I love the gun but the trigger sucks. It's got a long "take up" and a stiff pull. Can a good gunsmith help this ? A buddy  said it would cost a couple of hundred bucks. Will it be worth it? After sighting it in again this weekend, I determined that I could be a better shot with a better trigger but disposable income is slim right now. What do ya'll think.
Thanks


----------



## jmoser (Dec 12, 2016)

http://www.neiljones.com/

Neil Jones did my .300 BLR takedown.  Not cheap but excellent smith.  You can take off the buttstock and save on shipping with just the receiver.

Try Googling browning forums for any DIY hints but the Brownigns are not the easiest guns to work on; I do almost all my own trigger work but paid for the BLR.

Maybe someday Browning will wake up and realize that the lawyers are hurting their products - many other makers offer sub 4 lb triggers on factory rifles today.


----------



## Mtn lover (Dec 25, 2016)

Thanks, Jeff
Good advise. I'll let you know when I do or learn something.
MERRY CHRISTMAS


----------

